# Norditropin simplexx question



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

I have recently acquired enough of this gh to run 2iu a day for a coupe of years. I have used generic blue/yellow tops in the past at 5iu a day 3iu on waking 2 in the afternoon and had good results (as good as can be with generics). I have done the 5 days on 2 off etc & also stayed on 7 days a week both with positive effects. My question is you has anyone else seen or used this gh and what your opinions on this. I'm also running 250mg of cyp every 5th day.

I do weights 4 times a week

Cardio 6 days a week

Wrestle 3 hours a week

Thai box 2 hours a week

I'm 34 year old nearly 35 18 stone 9lb 6ft 4in 16%bf

My goals are to gradually lean out and hit my previous fighting weight 14st 11

Thank you for taking the time to read my post


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

Uklifter said:


> I have recently acquired enough of this gh to run 2iu a day for a coupe of years. I have used generic blue/yellow tops in the past at 5iu a day 3iu on waking 2 in the afternoon and had good results (as good as can be with generics). I have done the 5 days on 2 off etc & also stayed on 7 days aweek both with positive effects. My question is you has anyone else seen or used this gh and what your opinions on this. I'm also running 250mg of cyp every 5th day.
> 
> I do weights 4 times a week
> 
> ...


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

Mate I've never heard any good reviews from it! I really do hope it works for you or that what you have is legit, esp considering how much you have invested!

All I've heard about this GH, ever, is that it is totally bunk. I believe it is about the cheapest out there too. I hope this is wrong of course.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive seen those simplexx doing the rounds in the hundreds if not thousands, all faked. Just be careful if your unsure whether its good to go or not.


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. Thankfully it's a close friend and he's taken it back with the option to replace with Dr lins brown tops not yellow


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Uklifter said:


> Thanks guys. Thankfully it's a close friend and he's taken it back with the option to replace with Dr lins brown tops not yellow


those hyges are fake/counterfeit. Might still contain GH, who knows these days.

the nord cartridge should have a orange bung inside it that moves when you draw liquid out. There should be no air bubbles inside the cartridge either when new.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> those hyges are fake/counterfeit. Might still contain GH, who knows these days.
> 
> the nord cartridge should have a orange bung inside it that moves when you draw liquid out. There should be no air bubbles inside the cartridge either when new.


Ive got 2 boxs of the nord 30iu cartridges but am nervous about using them based on everyone saying their fake, if they have the orange bunk and no bubbles would you say thats a good chance they are ok?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Ive got 2 boxs of the nord 30iu cartridges but am nervous about using them based on everyone saying their fake, if they have the orange bunk and no bubbles would you say thats a good chance they are ok?


id lean towards saying theyre g2g if theres an orange bung and no bubbles inside. I close friend of my has started using them and i did tell him about fakes containing slin. Luckily his wife is a nurse and she check his blood sugar levels before and after jabbing, as slin would effect this. There was no change in blood sugar levels, so id say theyre g2g?

also, i think the new boxes have that square barcode thing you can scan using your phone? My mates didnt, but sure newer boxes have it on, so ive been told. This comes in handy to prove if something is legit or not. A friend bought some Provirons last week, came in a different box with Pro-viron on it, and 30x tabs not 20. Had a barcode, he scan it, then popped up an official NHS website telling him what the product was


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> id lean towards saying theyre g2g if theres an orange bung and no bubbles inside. I close friend of my has started using them and i did tell him about fakes containing slin. Luckily his wife is a nurse and she check his blood sugar levels before and after jabbing, as slin would effect this. There was no change in blood sugar levels, so id say theyre g2g?
> 
> also, i think the new boxes have that square barcode thing you can scan using your phone? My mates didnt, but sure newer boxes have it on, so ive been told. This comes in handy to prove if something is legit or not. A friend bought some Provirons last week, came in a different box with Pro-viron on it, and 30x tabs not 20. Had a barcode, he scan it, then popped up an official NHS website telling him what the product was


Thanks for the reply mate.

Ive checked and there is a barcode on the back, whats the name of the barcode app he used as I've tried a couple and they are not showing up.

Heres some close up pics for you if that helps.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Clubber Lang


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

I've done a lot of digging. Turns out the nords are slin at best and some horrible chem at worst. I can't pronounce the name. Yes I know there not the original hyges but I have used the Browns previously and had good results. Thanks for your help guys


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Look exactly the same as I see in Egypt - they're sold in the legit pharmacies.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 
> Ive checked and there is a barcode on the back, whats the name of the barcode app he used as I've tried a couple and they are not showing up.
> 
> ...


ive got the app on my BB but always forget where it is lol.

i meant the square barcode thing, 1x1cm thing, black tiny squares.


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

Started my hyges Monday 2iu am 2iu mid afternoon. Huge increases in my sex drive,aching wrist. Seem great so far. Neither of which I was getting with the simplex which is good news because I have bought a huge amount of them as this is a long long term commitment


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> ive got the app on my BB but always forget where it is lol.
> 
> i meant the square barcode thing, 1x1cm thing, black tiny squares.


Clubber means a QR code 

Scanning this should bring you to this thread. Just look for a barcode scanner in what ever app store


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> ive got the app on my BB but always forget where it is lol.
> 
> i meant the square barcode thing, 1x1cm thing, black tiny squares.


I'll have a look for it as soon as i get home from work.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have just picked some of these up today.. But I know they are out the back door of a pharmacy.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 
> Ive checked and there is a barcode on the back, whats the name of the barcode app he used as I've tried a couple and they are not showing up.
> 
> ...


I have been doing some digging round and had a look at my uk pharmacy carts.

A few things worry me about the ones you have.



This is a pic of the box and the cartridge with inlay. Do you see how the expiry and batch number are kind of part of the pint rather than added later dot matrix style.

And the bung looks funny...


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mmmmm the debate continues? Still really not sure whether to use them now, if in the worst case it was slin wjat would i notice and what would i need on hand to prevent anything bad from happening.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> id lean towards saying theyre g2g if theres an orange bung and no bubbles inside. I close friend of my has started using them and i did tell him about fakes containing slin. Luckily his wife is a nurse and she check his blood sugar levels before and after jabbing, as slin would effect this. There was no change in blood sugar levels, so id say theyre g2g?
> 
> also, i think the new boxes have that square barcode thing you can scan using your phone? My mates didnt, but sure newer boxes have it on, so ive been told. This comes in handy to prove if something is legit or not. A friend bought some Provirons last week, came in a different box with Pro-viron on it, and 30x tabs not 20. Had a barcode, he scan it, then popped up an official NHS website telling him what the product was


Right the QR code for these is not on the box. Its in the information leaflet



This was the QR code



Its cotains this number rather than a url 8-2072-01-003-1

now if you let me google that for you Let me google that for you

It comes back with NHS pages about this specific type of simplex cartridge


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

to be honest that style box is a bit suspect? Do you know the country of origen?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

No bar code on mine heres another close up of the rubber bung.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Pscarb if i did use these and they turned out to be insulin, would i know pretty much instantly it was slin? And what would i need on hand to counter the immediate sides i would get?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Firstly I would touch any simplexx it is massively faked, if it was slin you would go hypo so have some glucose tablets on hand just in case


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Firstly I would touch any simplexx it is massively faked, if it was slin you would go hypo so have some glucose tablets on hand just in case


I think im going to buy some hyge black tops its too risky to chance it for a few quid, thanks for the advise @Pscarb


----------



## Uklifter (Jun 28, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> View attachment 174455
> View attachment 174456
> View attachment 174457
> 
> ...


Real nords box look like this


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

How about this fellas


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

shame the images are no longer working.. theres starting to be a good few pointers on spotting the fakes in this thread now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the images will be back give it time......


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Uklifter said:


> Real nords box look like this


same as mine plus the date is not post printed it's down the same time as the graphics on the cart.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> How about this fellas


they look like the OPs I would say fake from what I have learnt in the last couple of weeks


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> No bar code on mine heres another close up of the rubber bung.


the bung isn't very well inserted. Mine are totally uniform and not squished up in places like that


----------

